# Changer de disque dur dans un Imac



## Tiki10 (8 Novembre 2006)

Salut, 

Ca y est, apres les Amiga(s), PC et autre machine exotique ( rhaaaa mon Peg ), je me sens bien de bidouiller le vieil Imac.
Je veux commencer simplement par changer le disque dur pour me lancer dans une installation de linux en plus de mac os 9 que je ne veux pas perdre. Donc comment faire pour recopier le systeme et les donn&#233;es sur le nouveau disque et ne rien perdre et ensuite " simplement" mettre le disque dans la machine et booter dessus.
Et ce que cela fonctionnerait par l'usb ?

Merci

PS : c'est un imac 266 sans firewire

Tiki ( trop newbie )


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2006)

Si tu as un boîtier Usb qui accepte les disques 3,5, tu copies et basta, ça marche


----------



## Tiki10 (11 Novembre 2006)

Invité a dit:


> Si tu as un boîtier Usb qui accepte les disques 3,5, tu copies et basta, ça marche



En voila une excellente idée. Je vais de ce pas me trouver un boitier USB.

Merçi

Il faudra peut etre que je passe par un OSX pour la gestion des partitions du disque ( provisoirement ) USB ?
A moins qu'OS9 ne fasse ça trés bien

Tiki


----------

